# My cat keeps my feet warm



## fatboy (Jan 24, 2022)

he always lays or snuggles up to my feet in bed or in my chair.does your pet do that?


----------



## bingo (Jan 24, 2022)

we only have the one little  dog now...
she likes on top of covers  close to my feet...
nothing like the  feel of a little  creature close to you


----------



## SmoothSeas (Jan 24, 2022)

Motor lays across my lap; if I shift positions, he takes umbrage...


----------



## fatboy (Jan 24, 2022)

when i have to get up he just waits for me to get back then he is back to the same position.


----------



## Kaila (Jan 24, 2022)

fatboy said:


> he always lays or snuggles up to my feet in bed or in my chair.does your pet do that?


Yes, my cat snuggles onto my feet and legs, too.  
Such a comfort, and truly does warm _both_ of us, I imagine!

She also sprawls herself across my lap, with part of her hanging off,
 but she seems entirely comfortable that way.
And so am I.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jan 24, 2022)

My dogs always laid across my feet and the little ones on my lap. 
Our cats seemed to prefer keeping my neck warm.


----------



## palides2021 (Jan 24, 2022)

Wish I could have a cat. Unfortunately, I stopped getting cats after my last one would jump up underneath my bedcovers and attack my feet in the mornings. I literally would jump out of bed screaming on those occasions until I figured out what had happened. I truly became afraid of her. She also clawed the sofa, so that was not enjoyable.


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 24, 2022)

My little dog snuggles up beside me at night.


----------



## Kaila (Jan 24, 2022)

palides2021 said:


> Wish I could have a cat. Unfortunately, I stopped getting cats after my last one would jump up underneath my bedcovers and attack my feet in the mo rnings. I literally would jump out of bed screaming on those occasions until I figured out what had happened. I truly became afraid of her. She also clawed the sofa, so that was not enjoyable.


Gosh, that's not a good experience. I am sorry you had that upset.
 I actually have once had one like that, but all the others I have ever had, were nothing like that, at all.

I wish you could find a different cat or another pet, that you could learn more about beforehand, to be sure he or she was a wonderful match for you.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 25, 2022)

Our dog keeps my feet warm when I'm seated in a chair.  At over 100 pounds, he's not allowed on the bed.


----------



## fatboy (Jan 25, 2022)

i had to keep him out of the bedroom when i first got him because he chewed on my ears!!


----------

